# Variances in smell of eo's



## ilovedoxies (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought a jar of basil eo from a different supplier recently and was surprised (not pleasantly I might add) at how different it smelled from what I usually get.  Almost as if it had a trace of tea tree or something else in it.  

Have you noticed a signficant difference in the way the same eo smells from different suppliers?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes.  Even from the same supplier EOs can vary from one growing season or even one batch to the next.  Rainfall, temperature, soil conditions etc. all affect the way the plant turns out and then you will have differences from the extraction process.   If it smells really off and you purchased from a supplier who cares they might replace it.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 5, 2010)

I sent them a email today.  I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 5, 2010)

They said they also had a shipment of tea tree go out that day so possibly it's a labeling error.  

Quite allright, since I use tea trea oil anyway.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 8, 2010)

It would be crazy to expect basil and get tea tree.  Have you ever taken a drink from your glass expecting tea and but it was pop (or anything other than what you expected) and it tastes so disgusting even though you like the pop.  I imagine that is what it would be like.  

I have had a supplier replace peppermint and lavender at different times because they just didn't smell exactly right.  And sometimes the peppermint is way sweeter smelling than it usually is, which I like.

Glad that it was something as easy as a mis-labeling so there is no hassle about it.  Are they sending you out a basil and letting you keep the tea tree?  If so that is a good deal, worth the hassle I would say.    Bonus!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 9, 2010)

They are sending me a basil and letting me keep the tea tree.  I can't complain at all about their customer service!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 12, 2010)

Got the replacement yesterday and although I can't complain one tiny bit about their customer service I find the basil a little ...meh, well make that a lot meh.     

It still smells drastically different from basil eo I got from a different supplier.


----------



## carebear (Aug 12, 2010)

to me, basil EO is not very pleasant. i've gotten it from a few suppliers and it smells... dusty.  with a hint of anise, but mostly... dusty.


----------

